# Lucky classical numbers



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

I was sitting at bus station today, wondering which bus to choose. One was arriving earlier, but another one would carry me closest to my target. These were busses number 2 and 21. And I thought: "21 is such a beautiful Mozart's piano concert, I shall ride with 21". Guess what? Thanks to this decision I meet someone, who I didn't see for very long time.

But then again I realised that 21 is not so good. It's only one concerto. There are more terrible works numbered 21 than the great ones. 

Let's take number nine. This is the most lucky number for symphonies. Beethoven, Dvorak, Bruckner, Mahler - 9th's are their most important and famous symphonies. And there are more. If I ever will write symphonies, when I'll get to number nine I shall say: "Now, here is my 9th symphony. I just can't go wrong with this one."


----------



## David C Coleman (Nov 23, 2007)

Aramis said:


> Let's take number nine. This is the most lucky number for symphonies. Beethoven, Dvorak, Bruckner, Mahler - 9th's are their most important and famous symphonies. And there are more. If I ever will write symphonies, when I'll get to number nine I shall say: "Now, here is my 9th symphony. I just can't go wrong with this one."


Yes Lucky!! Symphony No. 9 and then I'll die...


----------

